# Wine Quiz



## Tom (Oct 13, 2009)

Here is a quiz answer will be posted Wednesday.

*Wine Quiz Question 
Which of the following grape growth stages is NOT part of the FLOWERING stage?

A. budburst
B. inflorescence
C. set
D. veraison
E. all of the above *


----------



## BobF (Oct 13, 2009)

Tom said:


> Here is a quiz answer will be posted Wednesday.
> 
> *Wine Quiz Question *
> *Which of the following grape growth stages is NOT part of the FLOWERING stage?*
> ...


 
'D'! That's has to be it!


----------



## DageonYar (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm gonna go with C. You can never go wrong with C.


----------



## upper (Oct 13, 2009)

No dought "A" maybe "E".....Upper


----------



## Sacalait (Oct 13, 2009)

"D" is the answer.


----------



## Racer (Oct 13, 2009)

I gotta go with D too. I just have to ask though. Are you taking viticulture classes Tom?


----------



## Wade E (Oct 13, 2009)

D here also.


----------



## Tom (Oct 13, 2009)

Nope not taking and classes. Just trying to keep the forum "thinking".
You all will be surprised with the answer.


----------



## koda_ky (Oct 13, 2009)

I will say D also


----------



## upper (Oct 13, 2009)

'A' budburst is in the spring when shoots begin to pop out of the Cane,nothing to do with flowering verb........Inflorescence is a groupe of flowers as opposed to single flowers stage maybe noun......Set is after shatter'most blooms set some shatter "fall off"..And Veraison of course is the green berries in the colored berries bunch thing.A comes before b then c then d.There are no answers depicting actions or parts of the flower proper.This being said I change only to 'E'.............Upper


----------



## Tom (Oct 13, 2009)

WE HAVE A WINNER ! UPPER Congrats!

*Wine Quiz Answer: E. all of the above

The events listed all occur during other named phases of the plant development. Reference "Modified E-L System".*


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Oct 14, 2009)

I am going with A with the bud on vines coming out


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Oct 14, 2009)

I'ld have to guess, but I would choose A.
I've always considered a bud, part of the leafing and branching process. Not really part of the blooming process.
But then, what do I know about grapes other than
I like the wine they make!!


----------



## DageonYar (Oct 14, 2009)

LoL... Stop choosing A... he gave the answer it's E


----------



## Madriver Wines (Oct 14, 2009)

DageonYar said:


> LoL... Stop choosing A... he gave the answer it's E


 Ok then. 
With that going for me I will go with D also.


----------



## Tom (Oct 20, 2009)

*New quiz*

OK vineyard owners here's one for you
Answers on Wednesday.

*Wine Quiz Question 

Which of the following selections are real grapevine trellises?

A. Scott Henry, RT2T, GDC, VSP
B. GDC, Tatura, R2D2, VSP
C. Lyre, VSP, Minimal Pruning, veraison
D. All of the above *


----------



## Sacalait (Oct 20, 2009)

A & B is my pick.


----------



## upper (Oct 20, 2009)

"A" all the way.By the way Scotts brother John was a trellis of a man..Upper


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Oct 20, 2009)

i pick "E" for the vineyard ?


----------



## Racer (Oct 20, 2009)

Even though I've been harvesting off of a HWC(or TWC if you prefer)vineyard all day long today.I'm going with "A" since I carefully read the answers this time.


----------



## Tom (Oct 20, 2009)

*Answer*

*Wine Quiz Answer: A. Scott Henry, RT2T, GDC, VSP

Scott Henry is named after it's creator, from Oregon state USA; Ruakura Twin Two Tier was developed for high soil fertility areas; Geneva Double Curtain is a bilateral cordon system; Vertical Shoot Positioning involves the least amount of trellis complexity and is very common; Tatura is a V-shaped trellis derived from tree fruit systems; Lyre is a divided canopy system developed in France. R2D2 is the robot in Star Wars; Minimal Pruning is a pruning technique, not a trellis type; veraison is when the grapes change color and begin ripening.*


----------

